# Mental Floss



## maineharvest (Jan 1, 2009)

Mental Floss is a Great strain and I highly recomend to all.  Very high bud to leaf ratio and completely covered in trichs.  One of my favorite strains.  I got the seeds from Chimera Seeds and I love all his seeds, he is a very good breeder.  I think the seeds were from a joint project with DJ Shorts.  The smell is kind of wierd, almost a tar or licorice smell, it tastes awesome, and the potency is a 9 out of 10.  Plant stays really short and takes about 60 days to flower.  All of my females turned very dark purple in flower.  

I want to see some more Chimera grows on this site!!!!


----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2009)

there are quite a few breeders' seeds I would like to see grown on this forum. A few that come to mind are Outlaw genetics, Hothouse flowers, sonic seeds, Texas Resin Company, British Hempire, TGA, and of course Elite Genetics. I'm doing some eg's beans now, but there are sooooo many others.


----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2009)

Not trying to jack you're thread, just wanted to show some of what I was talking about. This is not mine. It is not my photo either. But it is an example TRC's seeds. Or rather what comes from his seeds.


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 2, 2009)

That looks like some good bud right there!


----------



## Vegs (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh yeah, that looks awesome. I had some dark purple almost black pheno's pop out of a Nirvana Blue Mystic grow. But nothing that was a brilliant blue like that bud! 

What kind of bud was that shown above?


----------



## umbra (Jan 3, 2009)

Its called indigo blue from texas resin company.


----------

